# ...sermon got me thinking about the mode of Baptism



## manito2000 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello,

I recently downloaded a sermon by Dr. Harry Reeder on the mode of baptism. Wow...

It has greatly provoked my interest. 

I know that the mode of baptism is not a primary doctrine, but it is very important nontheless.

I appreciated Dr. Reeder's comments how on the day of Pentecost it would've been next to impossible to immerse so many new converts due to there not being sufficient/appropriate bodies of water to baptise that many people.

I'd like to know if there's articles available that discuss this aspect.


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 9, 2011)

Read "William the Baptist" for a good easy read book on mode and ignore the last chapter on paedo-baptism (not because it is wrong, just not well argued).


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Nov 25, 2011)

Romans922 said:


> Read "William the Baptist" for a good easy read book on mode and ignore the last chapter on paedo-baptism (not because it is wrong, just not well argued).





I agree, it is not the best argument out there on Paedobaptism, but it does present some worthwhile discussions on the subject!


----------

